# what ata for a growing 12 yr old



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i personally think that the longer the better. but thats just me.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree.....the longer the better, unless the bow will will used exclusively for hunting out of a tree stand where a shorter ATA excels.
I have young, short kids in my 4-H club shooting bows with 36" ATA and they do just fine, provided they are strong enough to hold it up. So keep that in mind when looking for a different bow. If they struggle with the additional weight, bad habits will follow. ukey:

Just my opinion.


----------

